# Great Lakes Judging Center Seminar: The Cypripedium Alliance



## paphreek (May 8, 2014)

For anyone in the Ann Arbor/Detroit area here is an excellent opportunity to learn more about Paphs, Phrags, and Cyps. It is being held on Saturday and Sunday, May 17 & 18 in Ann Arbor. I will be selling plants and speaking, but come anyway, as there will be many other excellent speakers including Graham Wood of Lehua Orchids. I have heard Graham talk before and enjoyed his talk immensely. Here is a link for more info on the schedule and speaker topics, etc. http://www.gljc.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=163&Itemid=61


----------

